# A little help



## BaptisticFire2007 (Jan 21, 2010)

Don't ask me how, but I'm in possession of a copy of "The Book of Psalms for Singing", published by the RPCNA. Anyone know anywhere I can get MIDI files of the tunes, so I can enjoy these Psalms in the privacy of my university dorm


----------



## au5t1n (Jan 21, 2010)

Tunes: index


----------



## jfschultz (Jan 22, 2010)

Many of the tunes are familiar hymn tunes. Google the tune name will probably produce a number of sites with MIDI or MP3 files.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jan 22, 2010)

Psalter dot com has all of the tunes from the Book of Psalms for Singing. Psalter dot org has all of the tunes from the Book of Psalms for Worship and will soon have the tunes from both psalters compiled. 

Now Crown and Covenant has a very useful little PDF that gives all of the familiar hymn tunes that the psalter uses. That can be found here. 

Happy psalm singing!


----------



## BaptisticFire2007 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks folks. Will definitely enjoy singing Psalms at 7.30am every morning. Goodtimes!


----------

